# Worlds greatest band



## JWoody (Dec 1, 2015)

I enjoy the occasional Nickelback song.  What I don't understand is why everyone hates them.  Thoughts?


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2015)

If you have to ask this question then I have nothing to say to you.

C- trolling effort.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2015)

There is only one legitimate "Troll" on this board, and you ain't it!  But just in case you are serious, let me help you out!

Nickleback 101


----------



## JWoody (Dec 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> If you have to ask this question then I have nothing to say to you.
> 
> C- trolling effort.


 If I knew the "answer", I wouldn't have asked the question.



Ooh-Rah said:


> There is only one legitimate "Troll" on this board, and you ain't it!  But just in case you are serious, let me help you out!
> 
> Nickleback 101


 I asked this forum for its opinion.  But thanks.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 1, 2015)

Just to counteract the faggotry in this thread.


----------



## JWoody (Dec 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Just to counteract the faggotry in this thread.


 Can You Quack?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Just to counteract the faggotry in this thread.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 1, 2015)

JWoody said:


> Can You Quack?



You trying to get banned?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2015)

This will erase any hint of Nickelback from my mind


----------



## JWoody (Dec 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> You trying to get banned?


 For?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2015)

JWoody said:


> For?



Nickelback, duck songs, and raising the blood pressure of the collective site staff...  for now.


...And, just so you know, Nickelback just plain sucks.  If you want a listenable Canadian band, try RUSH.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2015)

The duck song was quite fitting to the thread...why's y'all gotta hate on the duck song?


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2015)

Their sound is bland and repetitive. I thought Green Day was a one-chord pony, but NB has the same sound and practically the same song over and over and over. Insults to injuries, their popularity is off the charts for such a boring-ass band AND they are somehow considered a "rock" band.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2015)

I love Green Day.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I love Green Day.



Especially the album "American Idiot"


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Especially the album "American Idiot"



Anything after Nimrod is garbage.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 1, 2015)

Green Day is exponentially better than Nickelback.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Green Day dookie was my favorite, specifically the song "she" but that album had a few good ones on it.


But anyway, for your listening pleasure:


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 1, 2015)

You know what Nickelback makes me?


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2015)

Green Day's first album was good and I actually saw them in concert. The problem is their next whatever albums more or less sounded the same except for their emo-whining slow songs. Disturbed has songs which sound the same but they are so up tempo and angry I can overlook that.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 1, 2015)

All better choices than nickelback-




























The Black Angels - Young Men Dead (Rockpalast 11')

And the greatest song of all time- 
Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Blizzard (Dec 1, 2015)

I'll be another voice of dissent.  

Nothing wrong with some Nickelback; just don't take it too seriously, they don't.  They're a better Canadian band than those nerd rockers, Rush, but I'll take Theory of a Deadman over either of them.  I'll also take  Nickelback 7 days a week and twice on Sunday over Green Day (terrible after Dookie) and Tool/A Perfect Circle (aren't they really the same band?  Talk about repetitive sound.   Although Tool is the perfect name for any band with Maynard headlining - that guy is the ultimate douchenoozle).

For me, better options are:










Or for a couple classic/old school rock bands:










Or for the best of all worlds... she rocks while being easy on the eyes:


----------



## Quant (Dec 1, 2015)

DA SWO said:


>


I'm usually pretty good at sniffing those out but I gotta say, that got me good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2015)

It has been said in certain circles, that Five Finger Death Punch is the Nickelback of metal.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 1, 2015)

FFDP Is fucking Awesome, and you should slam your manhood in a car door for even considering that as a valid commentary worth voicing.

They also played multiple shows in Alaska, when their first one sold out in 20 minutes, for like a fucking month.  Nobody even fucking GOES to Alaska to play shows, let alone does fan service of that level.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 1, 2015)

In one way, Nickelback is kind of like Brittney Spears and New Kids on the Block - everyone claims to hate them, yet, they sold a shit ton of albums.  If no one liked them, who was buying up their albums?!  I think Freefalling may be a closet Nickelback fan.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 1, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> I think Freefalling may be a closet Nickelback fan.


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> In one way, Nickelback is kind of like Brittney Spears and New Kids on the Block - everyone claims to hate them, yet, they sold a shit ton of albums.  If no one liked them, who was buying up their albums?!  I think Freefalling may be a closet Nickelback fan.



D- trolling.


----------



## JWoody (Dec 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> D- trolling.


 Which criteria are you using to score the trolling on this site?


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't think it's a coincidence this thread began on World AIDS Day.


----------



## JWoody (Dec 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I don't think it's a coincidence this thread began on World AIDS Day.


 According to daysoftheyear.com, it's actually "Eat A Red Apple Day".


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I don't think it's a coincidence this thread began on World AIDS Day.


If that were the case, wouldn't this thread be for Queen fans?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Anything after Nimrod is garbage.



I'm really partial to Dookie and 1039...


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I'm really partial to Dookie...



Phrasing!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Phrasing!



Nicely done....   bastige...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2015)

I can't say I hate Nickelback, they're not on my music list, but I wouldn't turn off my radio or change the station b/c of them. Personally, they just sound monotone and every song sounds like pop/rock.

There is a lot of bands I really like, just about anything rock from the 60's to the 2000's, country from the 50's to the 90's (new stuff sucks) and pop from the 80's-mid 90's. I also enjoy classical music when I'm alone and nobody is around to screw it up for me.

As for this band or that band, just about all bands have at least one catchy song that I'll tap my toe too.

I will agree that five finger death punch is fucking awesome, and I really love their retro of bad company and house of the rising sun.

Here is one for the older crew on here.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I can't say I hate Nickelback, they're not on my music list, but I wouldn't turn off my radio or change the station b/c of them. Personally, they just sound monotone and every song sounds like pop/rock.
> 
> There is a lot of bands I really like, just about anything rock from the 60's to the 2000's, country from the 50's to the 90's (new stuff sucks) and pop from the 80's-mid 90's. I also enjoy classical music when I'm alone and nobody is around to screw it up for me.
> 
> ...



Actually, it was Barry McGuire who wrote it and first had it as a hit...  1965


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Actually, it was Barry McGuire who wrote it and first had it as a hit...  1965



Interesting, I always though Bob Dylan wrote it, I just played the turtles version because that's the one I've heard growing up the most (mom liked the turtles), I also really like their version of "it ain't me babe".

ETA: P.F Sloan wrote it, Barry McGuire was the first to release it.


----------



## TH15 (Dec 1, 2015)

I like Green Day, but I agree that their best stuff was Nimrod and prior. They're just too political these days and its annoying as fuck. That said, I've seen them three times in concert and I must say they put on a damn good show. I also saw the Foo Fighters this summer and after hating them for my entire life, that show turned me into a believer. Nirvana and Pearl Jam is also near the top of my list.

Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band is one of my absolute favorites, but you can't forget about Boston, The Who, and Pink Floyd.

If I've just watched the nightly news and am feeling especially full of hate, I'll turn on some Rise Against, Disturbed, Pantera, Hed PE, or Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 1, 2015)

I just saw Rise Against and Killswitch Engage a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 1, 2015)

TH15 said:


> I like Green Day, but I agree that their best stuff was Nimrod and prior. They're just too political these days and its annoying as fuck. That said, I've seen them three times in concert and I must say they put on a damn good show. I also saw the Foo Fighters this summer and after hating them for my entire life, that show turned me into a believer. Nirvana and Pearl Jam is also near the top of my list.
> 
> Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band is one of my absolute favorites, but you can't forget about Boston, The Who, and Pink Floyd.
> 
> If I've just watched the nightly news and am feeling especially full of hate, I'll turn on some Rise Against, Disturbed, Pantera, *Hed PE*, or Rage Against the Machine.


I have Blackout lying around somewhere. I need to find it. Although, there are several CDs lying around here that I need to find and get on my phone along with Blackout.


----------



## Quant (Dec 1, 2015)

If I ever have a heavy lift in the gym that's psyching me out, I usually got to some RAtM


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 1, 2015)

I love that every Nickleback thread devolves into a good music thread... Thanks everyone, I appreciate it.


----------



## Brill (Dec 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I love...every Nickleback thread...



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 1, 2015)

Quant said:


> If I ever have a heavy lift in the gym that's psyching me out, I usually got to some RAtM



Never got that much into Rage when in the gym... this was my favorite lifting song when I was in college (and still a staple in the playlist).






BTW, comparing Rush to Nickelback should be a capital offense.  If Blizzard should be found in a dark alley with an ice skate in his back.... Canada, we understand.

So just for that:






And for the thread:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2015)

I do like listening to Rage against the machine, but I'm always conflicted with their political message. But they have a very unique sound and it definitely was some of my main road marching music back in the day.


----------



## ZmanTX (Dec 2, 2015)

Social Distortion is a band I enjoy listening to. Here is two versions of their song "Reach for the Sky".









ZM


----------



## ZmanTX (Dec 2, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I just saw Rise Against and Killswitch Engage a couple weeks ago.


How was it?
I saw Rise Against a few years ago and the sound was horrible not sure if was the location or the groups equipment.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 2, 2015)

ZmanTX said:


> How was it?
> I saw Rise Against a few years ago and the sound was horrible not sure if was the location or the groups equipment.



They were decent. They followed KSE who are lights out live, so there is that. They also play faster live than they need to.


----------



## JWoody (Dec 2, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I love that every Nickleback thread devolves into a good music thread... Thanks everyone, I appreciate it.


 You're Welcome.  Anyways,  I saw Blue Oyster Cult live at the NY State Fair.  That was pretty good.


----------



## Scubadew (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## x SF med (Dec 2, 2015)

JWoody said:


> You're Welcome.  Anyways,  I saw Blue Oyster Cult live at the NY State Fair.  That was pretty good.



I used to go down on the South shore of Long island as a kid, to catch soft White underbelly in clubs/bars...  that's the name BOC used to just get out and play without mobs of people around them.  But I also got to see ELP at Madison Square Garden, and YES, and the Clash, and Blondie and Taking Heads and the Ramones and Stray Cats among a few dozen other bands....  it was a great time for music... then I went to Texas - and saw Parliament-Funkadelic, Asleep at the Wheel, Willie, Waylon, David Alan Coe, The Fabulous Thunderbirds, The Juke Jumpers, Steve Miller, Edgar and Johnny Winter, Robert Ealy, and Stevie Ray Vaughan with DoubleTrouble, Fastball, Matthew Sweet and once Steve Howe playing an acoustic set...

Music in general is wonderful stuff...


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 2, 2015)

Goran Bregovic





Gogol Bordello





Party on.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 2, 2015)

A master...


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll raise your Stevie Ray with Les Paul...  I spent many Monday nights at Iridium (51st and B'way) staying for both shows ...  2 drink minimum after cover...











You have to get through some banter to get to the music ( starts about 2:32)... Chet Atkins and Les Paul


----------



## Gunz (Dec 3, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> The duck song was quite fitting to the thread...why's y'all gotta hate on the duck song?


 
I had a shattering moment this week: listening to the Lemmiwinks song. The duck song made me want to write a suicide note. Don't push me.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 3, 2015)

So much of this thread is like:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I had a shattering moment this week: listening to the Lemmiwinks song. The duck song made me want to write a suicide note. Don't push me.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 3, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I had a shattering moment this week: listening to the Lemmiwinks song. The duck song made me want to write a suicide note. Don't push me.


Don't ever listen to the Gummy Bear Song, no matter how much somebody asks you to.


----------



## TH15 (Dec 5, 2015)

One of my favorite songs and bands. I've had Stone Temple Pilots on replay since Scott Weiland OD'd.

And these guys..


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 5, 2015)

What we call "Texas Swing" down here.







I was out at the Hanging Tree Saloon, in Bracken Texas last night. First time in a long time I've seen a full band with steel/fiddle/piano playing Texas Swing in a plywood floor Texas beer joint. I had a good time, and even danced with a few old blue haired ladies.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2015)

these guys too...  Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2015)

The best Soundgarden song you've never heard.






When you need to punch walls.






Damn the man.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 6, 2015)

Seeing this band in a fucked up Berlin nightclub in 1997 is memorable for the following reasons:

1)  This was the tightest sounding band I'd ever heard.  Still is. 
2)  My nose was fractured in the moshpit during this song.
3)  I met and bled all over my German ex girlfriend after leaving the pit like a bitch, post fracture.

Helmet - Unsung


----------

